# Cheap starter DCC control sets?



## Hotrainewbie (Feb 14, 2021)

getting right to it, I found an EXTREMELY cheap DCC and sound engine that I really want. But right now I only have Bachmann ez track. Can someone find me everything I need to operate it preferably under 130 bucks? I know that is very very cheap but I’m always short on cash for this hobby and I never know when I will get more to put in. (Sorry, not getting a whole new type of track. Ik Bachmann track kinda sucks but it works well for me)


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Make the dcc plus plus project (Google it) and use jmri on a laptop as tbe cab. I made this project and it's my "DC base" and I use jmri on a an old laptop to provide the cab.

You will need a soldering iron, solder and some knowledge or just lack of fear of connecting things up, loading the software and all that 

Did I spend no more than $130.. I have to admit I'm not sure.

Alternatively.look for a used dcc base set which includes the controller. I recall a few years ago not buying a perfectly good lightly uses nce starter set because it had a wired connection between the cab and base... I don't recall the price but it was a good deal. Regret that one.

Was it no more than $130? I admit I don't recall but it was a solid good deal.

So I think it's possible...


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You're looking at a good used system or you're going to have to wait and save for another six months and then spring for whatever the basic MRC, NCE, Lenz, Roco, CVP, or Digitrax is currently called, probably nearer to $240. Like eyepieces for a telescope or a microscope, or speakers for your sound system, if you go cheap you'll get cheap, and it might end your hobby for you. You want a minimum of 2 amps, more if you will have friends over and they all run two or more locomotives.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

If you can save up your money up to get to $165, you can acquire a new MRC prodigy express II system. Ask CTValley how I know. lol. He’ll be here soon enough.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

If you handy at all LC-DCC is a pretty good system and can be built for around $30 or so last I checked. 

Digitrax DCS51s can be had used for under $100.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Also, you may find this thread informative

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=63439&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

You can get a basic Bachmann EZ Command for about $120. It will get your train running. It is not full featured and is limited in its CV programming capability.

Hopefully Don R will chime in on this. That's what he used on his room size layout, running multiple locomotives.

The next cheapest as mentioned about is the MRC Prodigy Express. I know nothing about its capabilities/limitations.


----------



## Curtis DeHaven (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm brand new to DCC and as of yet don't have a running solution - but I've started... I bought an Arduino board and loaded the DCC++ EX Command Station software onto it. It came up and appears to be running without issue. I'm still waiting on a motor control shield for it and I've yet to actually convert an analog loco... But again, the software seems to be running.

the Arduino software provides a "serial monitor" where one can hand-peck individual DCC commands and send them to the board,. but I think that would get old quick. But, it could at least get ya off the ground...

The DCC++ EX software includes a software component. WebThrottle-EX, which is a server-less, browser-based user interface. I've only run that in emulator mode (no real trains) and it seems reasonable.

I'm not familiar with JMRI, but I understand the DC++ EX software works nicely with it. In fact, I believe it'll control some of the I/O pins on the Arduino board for turnouts.

Cost? Auduino Board - $40 Motor Control Shield (snap-on board) - $15 USB Cable - $8 Software - Free


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Hotrainewbie said:


> getting right to it, I found an EXTREMELY cheap DCC and sound engine that I really want. But right now I only have Bachmann ez track. Can someone find me everything I need to operate it preferably under 130 bucks? I know that is very very cheap but I’m always short on cash for this hobby and I never know when I will get more to put in. (Sorry, not getting a whole new type of track. Ik Bachmann track kinda sucks but it works well for me)


You might want to look into another hobby because this one isn't cheap. If you cheap out on everything for your railroad you are inviting frustration and disappointment every time you plug in. You seldom get to have your cake and eat it too in this hobby, though sometimes you can find a bargain with decent equipment.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

DavefromMD said:


> You can get a basic Bachmann EZ Command for about $120. It will get your train running. It is not full featured and is limited in its CV programming capability.
> 
> Hopefully Don R will chime in on this. That's what he used on his room size layout, running multiple locomotives.
> 
> The next cheapest as mentioned about is the MRC Prodigy Express. I know nothing about its capabilities/limitations.


Honestly, for the price your better off looking for a digitrax dcs51. They are frequently under $100 now. In under his budget with a dcs51 and the wifi module. 


Will add that the ez command does ok for basic operation and if found for significantly less then it probably worth it for his purpose. I use mine for the Christmas tree setup or if we just want to setup a floor layout for the kids for a day. 


Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*OP:*

Do you have a smartphone or tablet?
If so, and if you can scrape up about $215, you could get the Digikeijs DR5000 universal hardware controller (google it).
This is as full-featured a dcc controller as you're going to need for a long time, and _one of the least expensive._

The "kicker" is that you don't get a handheld device to use with it.
That's why I asked about the phone or tablet, because you can download the FREE Roco z21 control app, which the Digikeijs is designed to interface with. You then control trains using the DR5000's built-in wifi.

Now you have a system that will not only run what you have now, but give you an unlimited capacity "to grow" into the future.

The DR5000 also works with handheld controllers.
In fact, it can use the controllers from numerous different other suppliers.
But I'll predict that you'll do fine with either the phone or tablet.

You can try the z21 control software RIGHT NOW.
Go to google play or the app store and search for "roco z21".
The app you want (actually, you have a choice of 2 of them) is a red engine on a blue background, or a charcoal background with "Z21" on it.

Download them and try them out, explore the features.
You can't actually RUN the train without a "hardware box", but you can see what it can do.

If you don't like it, just erase it and explore other manufacturers' offerings.

One proviso about the DR5000:
You need a PC running Windows to do the initial setup.
Or... a Mac running either bootcamp or Windows emulation (such as with Parallels).
Once you have it "set", runs fine from the phone or tablet.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

MRC Prodigy Express2 for $150 at Model Train Stuff. 
MRC 1420 Prodigy Express2 DCC System


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

OilValleyRy said:


> MRC Prodigy Express2 for $150 at Model Train Stuff.
> MRC 1420 Prodigy Express2 DCC System



That’s a great price. MSRP is $239, depending on shpg cost. 
The two I saw were $163 and 161. Free shpg.


----------



## Hotrainewbie (Feb 14, 2021)

J.Albert1949 said:


> *OP:*
> 
> Do you have a smartphone or tablet?
> If so, and if you can scrape up about $215, you could get the Digikeijs DR5000 universal hardware controller (google it).
> ...


I have an iPhone 8. Although if the rest of you are reading this, I found a Bachmann ez command set on model train stuff for 120, 107 with the 10% off discount. If I want to get the engine and control system this is the most i can go. I just need basic controls as I don’t have a fully fledged layout yet and just want something with a horn. All am aware of the cheap equipment part that some mentioned and I already am feeling the bite from that one. Thank you all for the responses.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It's fine but someone posted here some time back about converting it to dcc. And I think the short answer is it would be a whole PCB swap out at the engine ... Plus of course the base system etc.


----------



## Hotrainewbie (Feb 14, 2021)

Update on the engine: the website it was being sold on is gone. Is being sold. Sticking with DC then ☹


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hotrainewbie said:


> Update on the engine: the website it was being sold on is gone. Is being sold. Sticking with DC then ☹


Too bad. You may not have known that all DCC locos produced recently, certainly up to 5 years ago, are "dual mode", which means that they will also operate on standard DC. Next time you see something you like, grab it.

I will second mesenteria's advice above: get a quality system from one of the big name companies he lists. There really isn't a better or worse among them; its all in the design of the handheld unit and the features offered. Going cheap is often a mistake you will regret later. You might get lucky on a used unit; they are usually significantly cheaper. Another option would be the Prodigy Explorer from MRC, which sells for about your budget level. It's not a full-featured system (it can't program CV's), but it will get you started.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You can also find good deals at train shows in your area. Two years ago, I missed the 2021 NTX show due to work, but at the 2020 show I snagged a Proto 2000 w/DCC installed E7A and E7B set for $80. Both are powered, and painted PRR Brunswick Green, They have the QSI Sound DCC factory installed. They currently work well. When the QSI chips fail, I will be going with a Tsunami 2.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Hotrainewbie said:


> getting right to it, I found an EXTREMELY cheap DCC and sound engine that I really want. But right now I only have Bachmann ez track. Can someone find me everything I need to operate it preferably under 130 bucks? I know that is very very cheap but I’m always short on cash for this hobby and I never know when I will get more to put in. (Sorry, not getting a whole new type of track. Ik Bachmann track kinda sucks but it works well for me)


I don’t ‘do’ DCC but some years back my wife bought me a Bachmann DCC with sound loco. 
After some research, I bought an MRC Tech 6 Sound Controller 2.0. 
This is a basic dual mode power pack that can be switched from DC to DCC. It provides all the DCC functions I need and can be upgraded with a walk around hand controller. 
These can be had for between $90 and $125 with the hand controller about $90. 
If you plan on going deep into DCC the others here have made good suggestions and could offer further advice. One review I read said two people could operate 6 trains with it. 
I think it also possible to program with it, but again, others can advise on that. I just use it so the grandkids can hear the engine, ring the bells and blow the horn 😃.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

prrfan said:


> I don’t ‘do’ DCC but some years back my wife bought me a Bachmann DCC with sound loco.
> After some research, I bought an MRC Tech 6 Sound Controller 2.0.
> This is a basic dual mode power pack that can be switched from DC to DCC. It provides all the DCC functions I need and can be upgraded with a walk around hand controller.
> These can be had for between $90 and $125 with the hand controller about $90.
> ...


I have a tech 6 and walk around throttle for it. If you can program with it, I havn't seen how. It is very limited, but useful in its way. The hand controller can run multiple locos, but the base unit can only handle 1 and it must be #3. 

If you are primarily DC and just have 1 or 2 DCC locos then this isn't a bad solution. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I have a tech 6 and walk around throttle for it. If you can program with it, I havn't seen how. It is very limited, but useful in its way. The hand controller can run multiple locos, but the base unit can only handle 1 and it must be #3.
> 
> If you are primarily DC and just have 1 or 2 DCC locos then this isn't a bad solution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


To the best of my knowledge, it is not possible to program a decoder with the Tech 6. There might be some capability with the handheld (how else would you control multiple locos, unless the need to be programmed on a separate system.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> To the best of my knowledge, it is not possible to program a decoder with the Tech 6. There might be some capability with the handheld (how else would you control multiple locos, unless the need to be programmed on a separate system.


Just took a look at the manual, it assists you can program with it... guess those manuals come in handy!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I took a look. Seems The Kid is right.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mesenteria said:


> I took a look. Seems The Kid is right.


So I see... that must be an upgrade with the 2.0 model. Which then begs the question.... why buy a Prodigy Explorer or Express2 instead of this unit?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Very true. It doesn't even seem to be that much more complicated than a typical DCC system to effect CV changes. Maybe an extra step or two, but we're talking two seconds, so it's just a bit more complicated.


----------



## Hotrainewbie (Feb 14, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Too bad. You may not have known that all DCC locos produced recently, certainly up to 5 years ago, are "dual mode", which means that they will also operate on standard DC. Next time you see something you like, grab it.
> 
> I will second mesenteria's advice above: get a quality system from one of the big name companies he lists. There really isn't a better or worse among them; its all in the design of the handheld unit and the features offered. Going cheap is often a mistake you will regret later. You might get lucky on a used unit; they are usually significantly cheaper. Another option would be the Prodigy Explorer from MRC, which sells for about your budget level. It's not a full-featured system (it can't program CV's), but it will get you started.





CTValleyRR said:


> Too bad. You may not have known that all DCC locos produced recently, certainly up to 5 years ago, are "dual mode", which means that they will also operate on standard DC. Next time you see something you like, grab it.
> 
> I will second mesenteria's advice above: get a quality system from one of the big name companies he lists. There really isn't a better or worse among them; its all in the design of the handheld unit and the features offered. Going cheap is often a mistake you will regret later. You might get lucky on a used unit; they are usually significantly cheaper. Another option would be the Prodigy Explorer from MRC, which sells for about your budget level. It's not a full-featured system (it can't program CV's), but it will get you started.


oh no! I wish someone would have told me sooner! I lost my chance at a deal that will never come up again


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hotrainewbie said:


> oh no! I wish someone would have told me sooner! I lost my chance at a deal that will never come up again


Not necessarily. And if it was on e-bay or a private sale, there is no guarantee that it was a dual-mode decoder in the unit (although you can always replace the decoder with a newer version); and also no guarantee that you would have actually gotten it had you known. Deals that look too good to be true usually are. But keep your chin up. There are always deals to be found out there if you look. Rereading some of your comments here -- if you really are that budget-limited, you're going to find this a frustrating hobby. It isn't cheap, and you do need to make a fair investment up front to get up and running.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> So I see... that must be an upgrade with the 2.0 model. Which then begs the question.... why buy a Prodigy Explorer or Express2 instead of this unit?


I'm not familiar with those systems at all. The tech 6 also has the ability to do DC or DCC. But in DCC the base unit can only control address 3, while the walkaround unit can do 1 through 9. Additional limitation is that the base unit cannot control functions (lights, horn etc) unless I'm doing it wrong. 

Supposedly there was a wireless unit available that would allow 2 wireless handhelds. I think that would have made it my overall winner but I can't seem to find that anywhere. 

So it really depends on what you want. For a single user the tech 6 may well be the best bet. If you want multiple users, the dr5000 and a phone app is probably the cheapest. For hand handheld controllers a digitrax zephyr is probably the cheapest (Although that is subject to finding a realistic price on an older throttle).

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

I picked up my previously owned but never used NCE Power cab system for less than 130.00 last summer on ebay. It's the 2nd most popular system and is a complete system in one box. Super easy to set up and operate and can easily be expanded without obsoleting any earlier purchased portion. You can purchase a brand new Power cab from one of the online dealers for about 170.00, not much above your desired budget if buying from private individual worries you.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I'm not familiar with those systems at all. The tech 6 also has the ability to do DC or DCC. But in DCC the base unit can only control address 3, while the walkaround unit can do 1 through 9. Additional limitation is that the base unit cannot control functions (lights, horn etc) unless I'm doing it wrong.
> 
> Supposedly there was a wireless unit available that would allow 2 wireless handhelds. I think that would have made it my overall winner but I can't seem to find that anywhere.
> 
> ...


I've never had these either... I went from an MRC Tech 4 to Prodigy Express (the basic, not the "Squared" version), then upgraded to wireless.

I can see the advantages to the Express / Explorer if you're just using the base station. But it's a much tougher sell with the walkaround. That said, upgradability is a factor. MRC Prodigy units have 3 parts: the base station, which determines the power output, and the hand-held, which is the brains of the system. You can upgrade any Prodigy system simply by purchasing an upgraded handheld, at which point you will have all the functions of the more advanced unit, but only the power of the lower level system. And again, for the average home user, that power level (1.6-2 amps) is plenty.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I'm not familiar with those systems at all. The tech 6 also has the ability to do DC or DCC. But in DCC the base unit can only control address 3, while the walkaround unit can do 1 through 9. Additional limitation is that the base unit cannot control functions (lights, horn etc) unless I'm doing it wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


The Tech 6 can indeed control those functions. If you look at my original post, that’s exactly why I bought it.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

prrfan said:


> The Tech 6 can indeed control those functions. If you look at my original post, that’s exactly why I bought it.


The walk around throttle yes, the base station does not. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> The walk around throttle yes, the base station does not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Then you either have a defective unit or you’re talking about a different one. My MRC Tech 6 SOUND CONTROLLER 2.0 Base Station absolutely controls engine sound, lights, horn/whistle and bell. I do not have the walk around. 
I think this may be the reason they call the unit a Sound Controller.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

This answers the programming questions on the Tech 6. Apparently the only decoders you can’t program with it are Tsunamis, but you can operate them.








MRC TECH 6 POWER PACK & SOUND CONTROLLER 2.0


DetailsEnjoy the Operation, Lights and Sounds of DCC Locomotives without Converting Your DC Layout to DCC DC Power Pack that can also run DCC sound decoder equipped locomotives on a DC layoutTwo amp regulated power for HO, N TT, Z and other DC scalesPower and adjustable momentum control for all...




www.micromark.com


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

prrfan said:


> Then you either have a defective unit or you’re talking about a different one. My MRC Tech 6 SOUND CONTROLLER 2.0 Base Station absolutely controls engine sound, lights, horn/whistle and bell. I do not have the walk around.
> I think this may be the reason they call the unit a Sound Controller.


Ok, that's fair. How do you do it? I havn't played with it a ton but I don't recall seeing a way to do it. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Ok, that's fair. How do you do it? I havn't played with it a ton but I don't recall seeing a way to do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I just made sure the unit was set on Dual mode. (DCC), put a DCC Sound loco on the track. ( Both my sound engines are diesels). The engine sound comes on right away. Buttons 0,1,2,3 controls lights, bell, short horn, long horn. 8 is mute. Acceleration sound follows throttle speed. 
It may be possible to control other functions as well but I don’t have locos with any of the more advanced sounds.
Puzzling why yours doesn’t work. First thing I would check would be that it’s in Dual Mode and not Std (DC). 
If your same locos work on another DCC system then I’d say it’s a malfunction in the Tech 6.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

The sound came on, I'll mess with it later this week. I think I was looking for a function button or something. Feel kinda silly now, but we mostly just use the handheld anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Ok so it won't control anything that isn't already assigned address #3. Oddly, Bob of my locos with that address are sound. But I know with #5 on the track the base station does nothing while the handheld works perfectly. Not sure if that's the way its supposed to work, but it would be pretty limiting if you got a loco with another address and no way to use it on that system. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's pretty much the way DCC works. Each locomotive has an individual address. If all of them are '03' they will all respond to the same commands at the same time.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, I get that. The tech 6 base unit is a little different. The way I understand it is supposed to work is that it will control any DCC loco somehow changing its address. There is a even a warning that you loco may need to be reprogramed before using on a regular dcc system. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yep, VK, I don’t doubt any of that. This is why the Tech 6 is the only step into DCC waters that I’ll make. 
It worked right out of the box for me on my two basic sound locos. Technology and I tend to be at odds with each other, so simplicity rules in my train room. 
Right now I’m down to a small shelf layout but may go for the walk around if I build another larger one.


----------

